# Bloodworm vs Brine Shrimp?



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

What are the differences between these two, pros or cons?


----------



## underh2o (Nov 8, 2010)

*Both are great protein!!!*


----------



## Teishokue (Mar 10, 2011)

differences are, One is a WORM and one is a SHRIMP. each has thier own values. and live brine shrimp tend to lost nutritional value. plus they give a small amount of calcium. etc....


----------



## Beaches (May 28, 2011)

In general, I think both are good along with a varied diet. It can depend on the fish and you also have to consider whether they are carnivores, omnivores or herbivores.

As already mentioned in above posts....good source of protein and good for enhancing colour, growth, breeding condition and overall general health. Some tropical fish don't need as much protein as others though, or are able to process it as easily and getting too much protein can end up causing health problems. Bloodworms can also cause constipation, bloat or other intestinal problems if it is given in excess and take longer to digest.

Brine Shrimp isn't as nutritional as Baby Brine Shrimp, but BBS may sometimes be too small for adult/larger sized fish. It can be good as a laxative for fish, but again you don't want to overfeed them on it.

I like to feed those foods as a treat only and in moderation.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

> I like to feed those foods as a treat only and in moderation.


Very true.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

OK.. I didn't even realize that live was an option where I live so I just picked up a container of freeze dried worms. Will keep an eye open for live, the store doesn't get much in and they go fast.


----------

